# Fetch



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm trying to teach my V to fetch. When I throw a stick he picks it up, comes back but won't release it.

Any ideas? Once he masters that I will begin with his dummy.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

i bet he would drop it if you had a delicious treat in your hand...like a hot dog...

I would also then give the stick back to him...just so he doesn't always associate "release" with you taking something away indefinately...

Nate


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter has a hard time with this too. I usually take two balls with me when we play fetch and when he returns with the first one, I show him the second and give him the "drop it" command. He is usually so excited about the new ball, he drops the one in his mouth to get ready for the second throw.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dee - sticks R every where - go 2 a dummy or ball - I hunt and my command is dead bird find before release - on return I have 2 commands - MINE that meens 2 hand or drop - if they ignore turn your back and walk away - game over - V's love 2 play keep away - as a owner NEVER play their game !!!!


----------



## MrBrent (Jan 9, 2014)

My guy is getting pretty good a fetch. He is about 13 weeks and I used treats. I throw the ball and say fetch and he races down and gets it. At first he wanted to play keep away but as soon as treats were involved he would drop it to get the treat. It took about two days 5-10 min each day and he does this without treats now. He actually likes a little rubber tire toy better. I roll it down the yard and the loves it. Great to wear out the zoomies!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Another thing that keeps them coming back to you, is pet and praise. I talk to my puppies like they just invented the wheel, when they return a retrieve. To them I'm not interested in what's in the mouth, its them that I am happy to see. Only after that do I gently remove the object with the word give. Keep all retrieving lessons short.
Quit before they are ready to, so they stay excited with the game.
Ken was working on clicker training the retrieve.
Maybe he will post how its coming along.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

laugh at 10 months my pup absolutely knows how to fetch and does it perfectly in the field when he's "on", but when we're at home or the dog park his idea of fetch is to bring it back, past me, and then keep it tantalizingly out of reach so I'll play "keep away" with him -- which he loves. He plays keep away at the dog park with other dogs -- it's a favorite game.

Typical V, I suspect.

He will fetch and deposit right in my hand when he understands that I have a treat. If I have a treat like a hotdog, he'll do it 100% correctly at home or the park -- he wants that hotdog!

Back when we were first training fetch, I'd throw it, he'd get it on instinct, and then I'd call him back with a "come" command right to my legs and treat him with a hotdog -- he'd "come" for the hotdog! Then we shaped it to "come" and "release", and then to "bring" -- meaning he gets it and puts it right in my hand. We did this by simply making it progressively harder to get the treat until he did exactly the action we wanted. It was important to intercept his "release" a few times by getting the hand in there, so he could associate the item being in the hand as the "correct" place for it to be.

Then by putting things in the hand, he'd get hotdog pieces! Wow! Fantastic deal!!!

Field training was a little different, since we've focused on creating an "on the job" type of situation where his behavior is more serious, followed by a play session where he can goof off with lots of treats. He doesn't fool around as much "on the job".

Anyway, just go for the treats! Keep at it! Training takes some time. Fetch ("bring") took a month or two of steady work to really "get". Don't ask me how long "sit pretty" took.

Cheers,
-MrA


----------

